# ¡Para los músicos!



## Xander (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola a todos, decidi abrir este tema con el fin de conocer el testimonio de varios musicos/electronicos que sé que hay en foros de electronica, no creo que yo sea el unico en la tierra.

Creci en la electronica a pesar de que mucho conocimiento no tengo en mi totalidad, siempre aprendo algo nuevo, y tengo la capacidad de entender rapido, es por eso que amo la electronica pero asi tambien amo la musica... comence tocando sintetizadores a los 13 años, y de ahi me fui por diversos instrumentos, de los cuales mejor manejo son sintetizadores, guitarra electrica y bajo electrico (estilos?...funk, jazz, soul, y cosas raras )...bien,¿por que digo esto?...yendo al grano...la electronica me ha servido demasiado en la musica, cuando se trata de guitarra y bajo realizo pedales y efectos raros y no tengo que andar por tecnicos para arreglar mi instrumento, es mas, los modifico como yo quiero...cuando se trata de teclados, modifico las señales a travez de circuitos para lograr sonidos especiales, soy capaz de clonar equipos que sobrepasan mi presupuesto, como amplis,pre's,EQ's,etc, y todo gracias a la electronica.
Pues, ese es mi testimonio, quisiera saber si existen mas gentes similares. 
_si este tema esta de mas, señor moderador, haga su trabajo y disculpeme_  ...saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

su majestad DJ mojarra ,presente 
no sos el único ,ay muchos, tavo creo que también toca guitarra
pss si que ay varios en el foro mas de lo que piensas


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2011)

Yo toco el Triangulo Eléctrico. ¿Como? No me preguntes...

Arriba el tema!

Saludos!


----------



## Xander (Abr 19, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo toco el Triangulo Eléctrico. ¿Como? No me preguntes...!


jaja...el triangulo tiene mas ciencia de lo que creen varios...pero elecrico?..no he visto...lo voy a inventar antes de que alguien lo haga...

...Hey tacato, tu igual eres de los míos, no andas por técnicos y te haces tus propios amplis y tus gabinetes...


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 19, 2011)

Pues yo estudié música y tocaba oboe, cuatro y piano, pero nunca me propuse a mezclar ambos mundos, dejé uno cuando iba empezando el otro . Una vez quise hacerme un metrónomo electrónico, hasta conseguí un diagrama, pero abandoné la idea, creo que me hace falta ser más proactiva .


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 19, 2011)

animo sp, todo se puede, yo no too masque....., bueno no soy musico, pero me relaciono son algunos asi que algo se del asunto, lo del triangulo electrico ya lo habia pensado, supongo que con un piezoelectrico se podria recuperar el sonido a una señal electrica, cosa de plantearlo...


----------



## Xander (Abr 20, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Pues yo estudié música y tocaba oboe, cuatro y *piano*, pero nunca me propuse a mezclar ambos mundos...



Hola SP, imagínate lo que puedes hacer al mezclar un piano(sinth) con la electrónica, tienes varios ejemplos, jordan rudess de d theater, o a john lord de deep purple, es increíble...

...debiste seguir en la musica, no era necesario mezclar los dos mundos, pero es algo maravilloso, la música tiene mucha magia...


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 20, 2011)

La verdad si extraño mucho la música, pero no me daba tiempo, estudiar 2 carreras es difícil, imagínate 3, y el teclado electrónico la verdad no me gusta mucho, tengo uno que usé para estudiar, pero lo mío es el piano, hasta estuve pensando en comprarme uno pero son muy costosos.

Al inicio del tema comentas que has hecho modificaciones a tus instrumentos, ¿será que tendrás algunas fotos o videos que puedas compartir?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola, yo hace unos 16 años estudio música....tengo:

1 - guitarra clasica
1 - guitarra electroacustica cuerdas de nylon
1 - guitarra eléctrica stratto
1 - guitarra electrica flying
2 - teclados
1 - timbaleta
1 - bongó

me apasiona la música, y me gusta mucho la electrónica...

saludos


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 20, 2011)

Me ganas DJ DRACO, yo tengo:
2 flautas dulces 
1 oboe
1 cuatro
1 mandolina
1 teclado electrónico
y en mi casa hay, que no son míos, 2 cuatros, 2 furros, un par de maracas y creo que por ahí hay una armónica, he pensado comprarme un arpa (me encanta su sonido), pero como no se tocarla tengo mis dudas sobre hacer un gasto fuerte para algo que tendré de adorno; también he pensado comprarme una guitarra acústica que también me gusta, es más fácil conseguir quien me de clases.


----------



## Xander (Abr 20, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> ...Al inicio del tema comentas que has hecho modificaciones a tus instrumentos, ¿será que tendrás algunas fotos o videos que puedas compartir?...



Videos no tengo, al menos en formato digital, pero puedo sacar una fotos...



DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...tengo:
> 1 - guitarra clasica
> 1 - guitarra electroacustica cuerdas de nylon
> 1 - guitarra eléctrica stratto
> ...





sp_27 dijo:


> yo tengo:
> 2 flautas dulces
> 1 oboe
> 1 cuatro
> ...


Esta no era mi idea, pero en fin, tengo un sintetizador de 7 octavas, casio, como de los inicios de los 90, y un roland de estudio em15 de 5 octavas, una guitarra electrica ibanez japonesa ultra modificada, rebobine las capsulas, y modifique el circuito, dos mandolinas y un banjo, una de las mandolinas la estoy haciendo electrica, y estoy armando otra mandolina con cuerpo solido, tambien electrica...una guitarra electroacustica que me dieron en mi cumpleaños, un vibrafono, un metalofono, un bajo activo de 4 cuerdas ibanez...(casi todo esta modificado )y los equipos son otro cuento...


----------



## xiki (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Os voy a contar los instrumentos que tengo,un poco distintos a los vuestros..ya que hay mucho viento.
Un trombón de varas y otro de pistones-un fliscorno y 3 trompetas-3 saxos.. soprano,alto y tenor
una flauta travesera,3 flautas normales,una quena y un puntero de gaita fabricados por mí,un clarinete,
una guitarra española,otra hofner de jazz,otra tipo strato,un teclado ,4 armónicas..2 de blues y 2 cromáticas,un acordeón una concertina..en fín..habrá alguno más si quereis ya os lo iré enseñando.

Aquí  teneis la hofner       http://www.youtube.com/user/slyc103

Aquí con el tenor en la charanga


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 28, 2011)

Tengo una guitarra electroacústica, un miniteclado que se le salieron un par de teclas y un violín.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2011)

Tengo una amoladora angular de 1200W, una caladora de mano, un taladro a batería, otro con cable y un tercero de banco. También un minitorno y una fresadora (y algunas otras cosas, pero más silenciosas).

Esos son los instrumentos con que hago ruido, y lo más triste es que es lo más parecido a la música que me sale... Yo toco el timbre y desafino.


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 29, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ... Yo toco el timbre y desafino.




Bueno, aquí hay de todo un poco, yo ni taladro tengo, apenas un soldador de 40W, lo demás solo algunos componentes, mi protoboard, el multímetro, destornilladores, en fin, en este campo ando desarmada.


----------



## Xander (Abr 29, 2011)

O se mi idea no era debatir que instrumentos tiene cada uno, aunque no hay nada malo, en fin...



> Al inicio del tema comentas que has hecho modificaciones a tus instrumentos, ¿será que tendrás algunas fotos o videos que puedas compartir?


Trabajo en eso, la verdad nunca he tenido una camara, ahora me estoy consiguiendo una para mostrarles lo mio...

... después les voy a publicar algunos diagramas que utilize para sacarle buen sonido a mi teclado...todo de el gran Craig Anderton...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 29, 2011)

Yo tengo un Casio CTK700 de sobremesa en una soporte para teclado, espero que algun dia averigue como se usa...


----------



## Xander (Abr 29, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Yo tengo un Casio CTK700 de sobremesa en una soporte para teclado, espero que algun dia averigue como se usa...


jaja, es solo cuestión de meter mano, no pasara nada si apretas cualquier botón, si algo anda mal, solo apagas el teclado y lo vuelves a encender...ahora para usar las teclas...no se si las dominas...


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 31, 2011)

Yo tambien soy un apasionado de estos dos mundos... aunque debo alegar que empecé antes con la música que con la electrónica jajaja
Tambien me dedico a hacerme mis amplificadores, pedales, previos, y demás "virguerías" (inventos...)
Un saludo a todos esos electro-músicos!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 1, 2011)

amigos amigos, vuelvo al hilo (y muy gracioso que se ha puesto) sobretodo por Cacho...jajaja

para contarles de mi nuevo instrumento..viene a ser una Guitarra eléctrica estilo SG (personalizada)....pero totalmente (TOTALMENTE) fabricada por mi...

síp, desde el cuerpo, hasta el mástil, exceptuando obviamente la bobina, el puente, tiracuerdas, clavijas y trastes...pero todo lo demás fabricado a mano...sin herramientas muy profesionales...

hasta la pintura misma que para eso me acabo de comprar un compresor de 24 lts...no sé bien que saldrá de todo esto :S

jajaja

pronto subo más fotos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 1, 2011)

mas, si no veo ninguna, ya me emocionaste....


----------



## Xander (Jun 2, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...Guitarra eléctrica estilo SG (personalizada)....pero totalmente (TOTALMENTE) fabricada por mi....pronto subo más fotos



Ah que bien, mira que yo también me emocione por culpa del coyote  , yo ahora costruyo una mandola electrica, despues de ti muestro mi avance eduardo...espero las fotos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 2, 2011)

Como siempre yo me entero tarde de las cosas, siempre llego último. :enfadado:

Recién veo este tema! No lo había visto antes!! 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> su majestad DJ mojarra ,presente
> no sos el único ,ay muchos, *tavo creo que también toca guitarra*
> pss si que ay varios en el foro mas de lo que piensas


Así es Gustavo, toco algo de guitarra eléctrica. Digo "algo" porque no me creo nadie groso, me falta mucho por aprender, más o menos "me defiendo", pero se que la música (la guitarra en especial) es un arte que nunca se termina de aprender del todo, siempre se aprende algo nuevo.

En realidad, mi vocación  es el Teclado (piano electrónico, órgano, o como se diga). Desde chico mis viejos me compraron un YAMAHA PSR-200 (hoy es totalmente obsoleto) y con eso tocaba. Hace unos años empezó a tener problema de contactos (en las teclas), se ensuciaban y había que desarmarlos para limpiarlos, cada una semana. Después me cansé de hacer esta tarea y lo abandoné... 
Siempre tuve ganas de comprarme unos bueno, o al menos económico pero bueno. Pienso en varias marcas, pero un teclado de 6 octavas en adelante siempre sale más de $1000. (pesos argentinos)

Hace "poco" que toco guitarra, un amigo (hace unos 4 años) me regaló una guitarra clásica (o criolla) y con eso empecé. Me acuerdo que al principio no me salía hacer ni un DO, ni un FA; pero con paciencia todo fue mejorando. 
Tuve esa guitarra casi 3 años, después por accidente se pegó un golpe muy fuerte y se quebró el mástil. 
Hace 1 año me compré la Eléctrica, una Squier Stratocaster, de Fender. Linda viola, me gusta mucho el sonido Fender; ya quiera tener mi Fender Strato Americana... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bueno, no tengo mucho más para contar, esa es mi resumida historia. 

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 2, 2011)

Yo toco el Triangulo Eléctrico. ¿Como? No me preguntes...

Arriba el tema!

Saludos!

Hola Me encanto..lo del triangulo.....tengo amigos ex compañeros de percusion,y algunos tocan en orquestas grosas y el chiste es que en sus partituras,solo figuran silencios y por el final ,luego de una hora les aparece que tienen que tocar  una o dos negras...jajaja.

Bueno yo soy batero ,Empece con el rock sinfonico , pop rock,punk y actualmente  intento tocar desde 
hace ya un tiempo camdombe y que me salga ,mas o menos decente,Aun no lo logre,jeje. En cuanto a aprovechar la electronica,en la musica debo decir que fabricaba muchas cosas cuando era mas joven,microfonos para los cuerpos de la bata,con electret, arme una bata sintetizada tipo la simon sds8,con los ci sn 76477,algun bongo con operacionales,un metronomo,etc pero ahora me he aburguesado y compro las cosas ya echas,quizas en parte a la falta de tiempo debido al laburo que me da de comer,y con el que mantengo a la family y pago las deudas.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## Xander (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola, volviendo al tema despues de un trimestre, consegui una camara y subire algunas fotos, estaba esperando a que Draco subiera fotos de su guitarra pero no sé donde se fué .__.



Cacho dijo:


> Tengo una amoladora angular de 1200W, una caladora de mano, un taladro a batería, otro con cable y un tercero de banco. También un minitorno y una fresadora (y algunas otras cosas, pero más silenciosas).
> 
> Esos son los instrumentos con que hago ruido, y lo más triste es que es lo más parecido a la música que me sale... Yo toco el timbre y desafino.


 
Juro que ni me habia fijado en tu post Cacho, que manera de reirme...claro que no le haces competencia a mi papá que tiene unas maaaquinas (cango, mezcladora de concreto, compactadora..blablabla)


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 11, 2011)

Jejeje.. Los instrumentos de Cacho los veo cada tanto en las obras (de construcción).
Cacho deberías ser director de obra.. Jejejeje...
Yo soy músico desde los 6, y aún sigo, mi primer instrumento, un teclado Casio ToneBank (y aún lo tengo), ahora tengo uno más grande, pero que ni marca tiene, y lo demás lo hago con la compu, ahí si tengo de todo.
¿Música?, cumbia (de Argentina ), reggaeton, rock, lento, pero lo principal, ELECTRÓNICA, jejeje... Tengo varios temas propios de los mencionados ritmos, y en otros estilos también

Mas de mi -> _Presentación_

Saludos

PD: Hay videos en youtube, busquen en como mi nick, también música en soundcloud.com, no posteo direcciones especificas, porque no se si se puede
PD2: Yo soy DJ T3, *NO* DJ T3's, ese se pronuncia DI YEI TETRIS


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Uy al parecer me re colgue con este post....subo fotosss


----------



## Electronec (Ago 11, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Uy al parecer me re colgue con este post....subo fotosss



Preciosa guitarra te estas haciendo...muy bonita.



Por aquí dejo unas fotos de mis instrumentos que intento tocar lo que se puede o me dejan:

*Eléctrica:* La compré en 1990. No es buena pero suena bién. La falta una pastilla que donó a su hermana pequeña la acústica.
Acompañada de los dos pedales que me curré.



*Electro-Acústica:* Comprada en 1996. No me gustaba el sonido proporcionado por el micrófono que traia. La pastilla, es..........donada.......ya saben jeje.



*Española:* Comprada en 2007, una Alhambra que quita el sentío como se dice en Andalucía.



*Violín:* Comprado en 2008. Solo para auyentar a los vecinos y bichos raros........Un capricho.



Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola, en casa tenemos una guitarra electrica Texas y una electroacustica cuerdas de acero Yamaha APX10. La criolla esta rota.... (algùn dia la arreglarè, es una Romàntica) Un ampli chiquito Yamaha de 15 0 20 W. En la Imac esta el Garage Band, ademàs del Guitar Rig, el Amplitube y otro que no me acuerdo el nombre. Toco desde los 6 años. Despuès, junto a mi hijo tocamos la bata, tenemos una Thunder bien viejita (de cuando venian con una calidad decente) de 5 cascos, mas una chancha Tama de 18", mas un redo de acero Inox de factura propia (6,5" x 14"), que suena en forma impresionante !! (hay un par de bateros amigos que me encargaron uno, ya le fabrique uno a otro de ellos), junto con pareja de 14", Crash de 16" y Ride 18" Zildjian y Crash 18" China 18" Splash 6", 8" y 10" Orion. Algùn dia quizà podrè hacerme de los mejores platos del globo, Paiste 2002, por ahora nos arreglamos con lo que hay. 
Hay por ahi tambien alguna flauta, una armònica Honher (D) y alguna otra cosita que me olvido.
Para el futuro esperamos que aparezca algùn bajo y algùn teclado (y alguna interface para grabar con la Imac). 
Para los guitarristas en particular, y los mùsicos y escuchas en general, les recomiendo chusmear por youtube o la web a Lucciano Pizzichini, guitarrista Argentino de 10 años, que toca desde los 2 y que es el mùsico mas joven que haya sponsoreado Gibson.....
Un animal !!! (felicitaciones a Adriàn, el Papà, mùsico y profe de guitarra  ) 
Sds.

PS: Felicitaciones amigo Electro, hermosos instrumentos !!


----------



## Electronec (Ago 11, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> ........
> 
> PS: Felicitaciones amigo Electro, hermosos instrumentos !!



Gracias compañero.

Haz alguna foto, si puedes de toda esa colección que posées, parece interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Electronec tus violas se ven buenas y te digo que no te preocupes...a menos que sea Yamaha o Takamine ninguna guitarra electroacústica te va a complacer el sonido del micro...

a lo sumo...una Stagg...las he visto y tocado y suenan bastante bien...pero valen mas del doble que una común.

saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 11, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Electronec tus violas se ven buenas y te digo que no te preocupes...a menos que sea Yamaha o Takamine ninguna guitarra electroacústica te va a complacer el sonido del micro...
> 
> a lo sumo...una Stagg...las he visto y tocado y suenan bastante bien...pero valen mas del doble que una común.
> 
> saludos.



Gracias compañero.

La verdad que desde que le coloqué la pastilla suena de miedo, le puedes poner efectos como  Chorus etc.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Si claro, el problema de mi guitarra es que tiene cuerdas de nylon...por ende tendré que hacerle con microfono electret


----------



## Electronec (Ago 11, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si claro, el problema de mi guitarra es que tiene cuerdas de nylon...por ende tendré que hacerle con microfono electret



Si consigues una pastilla, cambias las cuerdas y listo.

PD: La eléctrica con el contorno negro es preciosa amigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 11, 2011)

Muy lindas guitarras Electronec.

No se si lo dije antes, yo tengo una Squier BulletStrat, como sabrán no es de lo mejor, pero tampoco es tan mala, los planos son de la Fender Company.  La hacen los chinos.

Más adelante me gustaría cambiarla, por una Fender Strato Mexicana... porque no me da para una americana.. 

Me sorprende mucho lo tuyo, Ehbressan, estaría bueno que pongas algunas fotos de tus instrumentos...
Y lo de hacer el Redo...    

Me moriría de ganas por escucharlo y verlo, no lo puedo creer, que hayas hecho un Redo! Sos genio.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Bueno Electronec no se si ya viste el otro post que abrí hoy...sobre una especie de bobina para guitarras de cuerdas de nylon...vienen a ser 6 microfonos electret en paralelo y bla bla  t dejo el link  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/microfono-guitarra-electroacustica-61223/

y ahora si que esta sonando esta guitarrita jaja

hey Tavo, la squier es muy buena dentro de las violas que no son carisimas...
la fender mexicana o china fijate bien antes de comprar...mejor una fender 88 USA y no una china...va en gustos igual


----------



## Xander (Ago 11, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> DJ DRACO dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si claro, el problema de mi guitarra es que tiene cuerdas de nylon...por ende tendré que hacerle con microfono electret
> ...





noo le pongas cuerdas metalicas a esa guitarra...le vas a estropear el mastil...



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Bueno Electronec no se si ya viste el otro post que abrí hoy...sobre una especie de bobina para guitarras de cuerdas de nylon...vienen a ser 6 microfonos electret en paralelo y bla bla  t dejo el link  ...



esta muy bueno ese...lo pondre a prueba 


............................................

... están muy buenos sus instrumentos compañeros...

...les propongo suban todos unas fotos como las de electronec...

le muestro un viejo video tocando piano electrónico...

https://s-static.ak.facebook.com/rsrc.php/v1/yy/r/84w8M3usLcB.swf?v=2064986391223&ev

(cuando se abra la url, clickeen en refrescar* , actualizar pagina* o no se vera el video)


----------



## Electronec (Ago 12, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Muy lindas guitarras Electronec.
> 
> No se si lo dije antes, yo tengo una Squier BulletStrat, como sabrán no es de lo mejor, pero tampoco es tan mala, los planos son de la Fender Company.  La hacen los chinos.
> 
> .......



Grcias Tavo, y sí te habia visto con ella por ahí en alguna foto...Faceb.....o  no sé. Linda guitarra.



Xander dijo:


> ...........
> ... están muy buenos sus instrumentos compañeros...
> 
> ...les propongo suban todos unas fotos como las de electronec...
> ...



Gracias por el comentario.
Compañero tocas de maravilla, esa pieza está genial ¿Es tuya?

Saludos.

DJ Draco; buen post ya te escribí jeje.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 12, 2011)

Bueno, acà unas fotos viejas del redo, cuando pueda saco mejores fotos de la bata y de las violas. 
Sds.

PS: Gracias a EZ por recomendarme el uso del Xnview para alivianar imàgenes.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 12, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> Bueno, acà unas fotos viejas del redo, ........



Muy chula, compañero, no tengo ni idea de equipos de percusión, pero se la ve muy buena.

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 16, 2011)

Mi guitarra electroacústica y mi violín


----------



## Electronec (Ago 16, 2011)

Preciosos instrumentos compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 16, 2011)

Vale, gracias Electro!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2011)

Faaaa... Todos con instrumentos re-copados (muy buenos), y yo con una guitarra que se desafina para arriba (normalmente se desajustan las cuerdas con el tiempo, en mi caso es al revés), 2 teclados sarasa (sarasa = cualquier cosa), y ahora una notebook que me regalaron para mi cumple, la cual la estoy alimentando con una fuente AT, porque murió la batería, y no se puede utilizar sin batería y sin carga en la misma. Encima mi otra compu, me la pidió mi hermana para mis sobrinitos, porque la de ellos nunca anduvo:enfadado::enfadado:

Saludos


----------



## Xander (Ago 17, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario.
> Compañero tocas de maravilla, esa pieza está genial ¿Es tuya?.



vale electro, no es mía, se llama torre fuerte...no la he encontrado en internet por eso la grabe y la subí...ni idea quien es el compositor, la escucho desde niño...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 12, 2011)

Mi guitarra eléctrica


----------



## Tavo (Sep 12, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Mi guitarra eléctrica
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59934
> ...



No se ven las fotos che, los enlaces son inválidos... Volvé a subirlas de nuevo, a ver si se acomoda... 

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 13, 2011)

Ups! Ya, las resubí.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 14, 2011)

Que bonita Hammer, enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Sep 14, 2011)

Que buenos instrumentos... yo tengo dos guitarras, un acordeón, una armónica y un teclado... 
Eso sí, mi mujer es profesora de música y tiene muy buenos instrumentos, guitarra flamenca o española que suena que no veas, todo tipo de percusión: batería electrónica, cajas flamencas, percusión africana, timples, laudes.....haber si puedo subir fotos...
sdaludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 6, 2012)

Gente, estoy formando una banda y ya modifiqué el teclado Casio que tengo...

La primer modificación fue que la salida es de jack 3,5mm y bueno las líneas usadas en sonido son de obviamente 6,3mm

Pero ahora para que mi tecladista no tenga que sacar sus manos de las teclas para cambiar el sonido pulsando los botoncitos queiro hacer un pedal con 12 botones: los 10 del teclado numérico y los 2 que seleccionan entre sonido o ritmo

Entonces ella pueda cambiar lo que desee usando sus pies...

Qué les parece???

Pronto subo fotos y comento si funcionó.


----------

